# Here's my idea of paradise. Recommendations for where to move?



## Lane

I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings cheaply but still enjoy modern living standards and conveniences. I plan to spend my time in my apartment: reading, learning, and doing software engineering for my US clients. I don't want to worry about anything else; I want life to be as convenient and hassle-free as possible.

I need:
- Low cost of living (will eat Thai food)
- Easy to get by with English only
- High-speed internet
- Peace & quiet in my apartment so I can work at my computer all day and sleep all night
- Modern conveniences comparable to Western world (water, electricity, sanitation, etc.)
- Access to excellent healthcare
- Access to modern shopping malls
- Convenient transportation, preferably without a car

I don't care much about tourist activities, nightlife, or the social scene.

I definitely want to avoid manual labor, cooking & cleaning, long commutes, living with a roommate, or any other distractions from my work.

What areas/neighborhoods of Thailand would you recommend based on these criteria? Any cities in other countries I should be considering as well? (A couple of my friends recommended Kuala Lumpur.)


----------



## JWilliamson

*you want it but why so far?*



Lane said:


> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings cheaply but still enjoy modern living standards and conveniences. I plan to spend my time in my apartment: reading, learning, and doing software engineering for my US clients. I don't want to worry about anything else; I want life to be as convenient and hassle-free as possible.
> 
> I need:
> - Low cost of living (will eat Thai food)
> - Easy to get by with English only
> - High-speed internet
> - Peace & quiet in my apartment so I can work at my computer all day and sleep all night
> - Modern conveniences comparable to Western world (water, electricity, sanitation, etc.)
> - Access to excellent healthcare
> - Access to modern shopping malls
> - Convenient transportation, preferably without a car
> 
> I don't care much about tourist activities, nightlife, or the social scene.
> 
> I definitely want to avoid manual labor, cooking & cleaning, long commutes, living with a roommate, or any other distractions from my work.
> 
> What areas/neighborhoods of Thailand would you recommend based on these criteria? Any cities in other countries I should be considering as well? (A couple of my friends recommended Kuala Lumpur.)


Costa Rica is closer


----------



## wildfk

Lane said:


> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings cheaply but still enjoy modern living standards and conveniences. I plan to spend my time in my apartment: reading, learning, and doing software engineering for my US clients. I don't want to worry about anything else; I want life to be as convenient and hassle-free as possible.
> 
> I need:
> - Low cost of living (will eat Thai food)
> - Easy to get by with English only
> - High-speed internet
> - Peace & quiet in my apartment so I can work at my computer all day and sleep all night
> - Modern conveniences comparable to Western world (water, electricity, sanitation, etc.)
> - Access to excellent healthcare
> - Access to modern shopping malls
> - Convenient transportation, preferably without a car
> 
> I don't care much about tourist activities, nightlife, or the social scene.
> 
> I definitely want to avoid manual labor, cooking & cleaning, long commutes, living with a roommate, or any other distractions from my work.
> 
> What areas/neighborhoods of Thailand would you recommend based on these criteria? Any cities in other countries I should be considering as well? (A couple of my friends recommended Kuala Lumpur.)


Try Canada?


----------



## Gary Pope

*Paradise*



Lane said:


> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings cheaply but still enjoy modern living standards and conveniences. I plan to spend my time in my apartment: reading, learning, and doing software engineering for my US clients. I don't want to worry about anything else; I want life to be as convenient and hassle-free as possible.
> 
> I need:
> - Low cost of living (will eat Thai food)
> - Easy to get by with English only
> - High-speed internet
> - Peace & quiet in my apartment so I can work at my computer all day and sleep all night
> - Modern conveniences comparable to Western world (water, electricity, sanitation, etc.)
> - Access to excellent healthcare
> - Access to modern shopping malls
> - Convenient transportation, preferably without a car
> 
> I don't care much about tourist activities, nightlife, or the social scene.
> 
> I definitely want to avoid manual labor, cooking & cleaning, long commutes, living with a roommate, or any other distractions from my work.
> 
> What areas/neighborhoods of Thailand would you recommend based on these criteria? Any cities in other countries I should be considering as well? (A couple of my friends recommended Kuala Lumpur.)


Lane, I think what these two replies are trying to say is you won't find paradise in Thailand. You won't find your paradise anywhere. Paradise or a place to meet all of your expectations and make you happy is not found anywhere in this world. Happiness is not about us, but others. Living your life the way you described it will not make you happy and you can pursue it in the like manner for the rest of your life. If you research happiness, and people who truly found it, I think you will find they gave of their life in service to others. Relationships are what will provide you with happiness in your life not eliminating distractions(other people) and working. Good Luck!


----------



## wandabug

Have you lived outside the US before??


----------



## devehrey

If you want, Boracay, Bohol, Cebu, and Davao are nice place to move to. You can't ask for more. Transportation is easy. People knows how to speak fluent English there.


----------



## Lane

Gary Pope said:


> Lane, I think what these two replies are trying to say is you won't find paradise in Thailand. You won't find your paradise anywhere. Paradise or a place to meet all of your expectations and make you happy is not found anywhere in this world. Happiness is not about us, but others. Living your life the way you described it will not make you happy and you can pursue it in the like manner for the rest of your life. If you research happiness, and people who truly found it, I think you will find they gave of their life in service to others. Relationships are what will provide you with happiness in your life not eliminating distractions(other people) and working. Good Luck!


Hi Gary,

I was just using the term "Paradise" in a lighthearted way; didn't mean it literally 

The points I mentioned are my priorities for the time being. Thanks for the thoughtful words.

Lane


----------



## Lane

wandabug said:


> Have you lived outside the US before??


Hi wandabug -- I've lived in Canada and Scandinavia. I've also traveled to a bunch of 3rd-world countries.


----------



## wandabug

Chiang Mai seems to tick alot of your boxes.


----------



## BlueGirl

People I have contact with seem to love Chiang Mai, Hua Hin, and Phuket. I believe Phuket is pricier, yet you would not have to be involved in the night life scene. The night life seems to be for tourists and is tiring.


----------



## Bodlagz

I would suggest you get yourself a condo or apartment in Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket or Chiang Mai. Most of the western luxuries you might need are close to hand, high speed internet should not be a problem, you can get a cleaner in 2 or 3 times per week, plus many condos have great facilities such as a gym, pool etc. Should have no problem living your self contained lifestyle.


----------



## desres

I have spent some time in Phuket & it definately ticks all your boxes

Some very nice modern Apts there & affordable, there are slightly cheaper area's like Kata / Karon / Chalong other area's like Nai harn & Rawai a little bit more expencive { more european expat area's } 

Transport no problem taxi's / tuk tuk's everywhere 
or you can even get a driver part time with car all really cheap 
Food . big chains like Tesco Lotus & there are 7/11 supermarkets on every street
So many gorgeous beaches 

everything is on hand there & everything is easy as well as the people are really pleasant & helpful & the climate is excellent


----------



## BlueGirl

*Phuket*



desres said:


> I have spent some time in Phuket & it definately ticks all your boxes
> 
> Some very nice modern Apts there & affordable, there are slightly cheaper area's like Kata / Karon / Chalong other area's like Nai harn & Rawai a little bit more expencive { more european expat area's }
> 
> Transport no problem taxi's / tuk tuk's everywhere
> or you can even get a driver part time with car all really cheap
> Food . big chains like Tesco Lotus & there are 7/11 supermarkets on every street
> So many gorgeous beaches
> 
> everything is on hand there & everything is easy as well as the people are really pleasant & helpful & the climate is excellent


It sounds as if you live in Phuket. This is the area that my husband and I wish to initially retire in and would love to hear from another expat the truth about rentals in the Karon area. The last time we visited Phuket we went diving and the divemaster (a Brit) told us he rents a 2-level villa (jungle view) for $900 British Pounds. He then rents one of the levels out which ultimately pays for most of his rent. We do not need upscale living, yet would love a pleasant, clean place to live. I would love an ocean view, yet a jungle view would be divine. I also love the Chalong area, yet the husband is not so sure. Blue


----------



## desres

BlueGirl

No dont live there yet .. but thinking about it 
These are the property sites i checked out or google long term rentals phuket 
will give you a good idea of the rental prices 
Chalong is a popular area with a few expats i met out there 

Phuket Villas, Holiday Villa Rentals & Phuket Apartment Rentals - Phuket.Net
Siam Real Estate Phuket - Agents for property, land, rentals in Phuket, Bangkok, Pattaya, Hua Hin, Koh Samui
Phuket House for Rent, Phuket Apartment Rentals, Holiday Villa Rentals | Rentals-Phuket.com


----------



## JWilliamson

*paradise*

what you are after you can find in almost any part of the world. sounds you want to be left alone with high speed interent where you can walk to buy food and clothing. you want it to be not too expensive also well you can go to Montana, Central America. South america and many other places. JW


----------



## mikecwm

Lane said:


> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings
> 
> No one seems to have mentioned the problems around long term visas for a 26 year old American (or any other Farang come to that).
> Retirement - too young.
> Married to Thai? Not yet I think.
> Studying Thai - okay that's a possibilty.
> Becoming a monk? Hmm, might mean living with others.
> 
> Any more advice for him re - visa problems?:juggle:


----------



## wazza

Hi Lane ,I spend on average 3+months a year in and arround the Phuket area and have noticed that if you find an area you like the estate agents are very helpfull and are able to help negotiate a price on the property you like,also speak to a few expats they are usally very forthcomming with good info ,good luck from wazza.


----------



## wandabug

mikecwm said:


> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings
> 
> No one seems to have mentioned the problems around long term visas for a 26 year old American (or any other Farang come to that).
> Retirement - too young.
> Married to Thai? Not yet I think.
> Studying Thai - okay that's a possibilty.
> Becoming a monk? Hmm, might mean living with others.
> 
> Any more advice for him re - visa problems?:juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have to do visa runs. I live in Chiang Mai but regularly have to fly to Dubai, otherwise I take a cheap AA flight down to Kualar Lumpur for a new tourist visa.lane:
Click to expand...


----------



## wandabug

mikecwm said:


> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings
> 
> No one seems to have mentioned the problems around long term visas for a 26 year old American (or any other Farang come to that).
> Retirement - too young.
> Married to Thai? Not yet I think.
> Studying Thai - okay that's a possibilty.
> Becoming a monk? Hmm, might mean living with others.
> 
> Any more advice for him re - visa problems?:juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked at living in Cambodia - cheaper than Thailand and no visa hassles.:clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## desres

wandabug;

Have you looked at living in Cambodia - cheaper than Thailand and no visa hassles.:clap2:[/QUOTE]

I am hearing so much about Cambodia lately .. is it similar to Thailand ?


----------



## JWilliamson

Same but different but the question is how is the healthcare system in Cambodia compared to Thailand? JW


----------



## wandabug

JWilliamson said:


> Same but different but the question is how is the healthcare system in Cambodia compared to Thailand? JW


The healthcare is not great - best not to get sick, or be prepared to fly to Bangkok.:eyebrows:
lane:


----------



## BlueGirl

*Finding a rental*



desres said:


> BlueGirl
> 
> No dont live there yet .. but thinking about it
> These are the property sites i checked out or google long term rentals phuket
> will give you a good idea of the rental prices
> Chalong is a popular area with a few expats i met out there
> 
> Phuket Villas, Holiday Villa Rentals & Phuket Apartment Rentals - Phuket.Net
> Siam Real Estate Phuket - Agents for property, land, rentals in Phuket, Bangkok, Pattaya, Hua Hin, Koh Samui
> Phuket House for Rent, Phuket Apartment Rentals, Holiday Villa Rentals | Rentals-Phuket.com


Thank you so much for the information. I love the Chalong area, the Marina, and it is close to the Big Buddha, not that being close to the Buddha is important, yet it is awesome! I know a friend loves Hua Hin, yet I believe it is more congested. He pays roughly $350./mo for his condo and up to $100./mo for food. No bad. Being by the water, or in close proximity, is important for me.


----------



## wazza

I have been to cambobia on a looksee and they don't call it scambodia for nothing,healthcare very ordinary,ok if you have your own hellicopter to get out in a hurry if you get sick,and by the looks of the place you will at some stage,My addvice stick with thailand ,its got it all,goodluck from wazza


----------



## JWilliamson

Haha Helicopter yeah if they had one maybe they can just hire a round the clock doctor! JW


----------



## desres

BlueGirl said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I love the Chalong area, the Marina, and it is close to the Big Buddha, not that being close to the Buddha is important, yet it is awesome! I know a friend loves Hua Hin, yet I believe it is more congested. He pays roughly $350./mo for his condo and up to $100./mo for food. No bad. Being by the water, or in close proximity, is important for me.


Your welcome .. yes the Buddha is something
What i like about chalong is its right in the middle of everything, very central


----------



## desres

wazza said:


> I have been to cambobia on a looksee and they don't call it scambodia for nothing,healthcare very ordinary,ok if you have your own hellicopter to get out in a hurry if you get sick,and by the looks of the place you will at some stage,My addvice stick with thailand ,its got it all,goodluck from wazza


_Thats what i had always imagined Cambodia to be like never dreamed of going there .. but lately heard lots of comments saying its good 

I will always stick with Thailand its my idea of a getaway  _


----------



## intrepix

desres said:


> _Thats what i had always imagined Cambodia to be like never dreamed of going there .. but lately heard lots of comments saying its good
> 
> I will always stick with Thailand its my idea of a getaway  _


Good choice, I can't recommend Cambodia even though I love the French bakeries which have a lot of to die for bagets, cakes and all authentic. Laos is also not a place to look at and from my experience, you can either consider 12,000 baht or about 400 bucks a month for a 1 bedroom apt, a bit less for a studio but you'll have to go outside to change your mind. If you're thinking on staying 5 years or longer, then consider buying a 1 bdrm apt as you should be able to get a nice one for about 1.5 to 2 million baht or 45 to 50,000 dollars approximately but look outside of Bangkok and Pattaya is not far from Cambodia if you want to do Visa runs. I really don't like the monsoon season but since you plan on staying inside a lot, you may be better suited for it than I am. Aside from that there are a few places in Mexico, South America which you could consider but it can get very dicey with a much higher crime issues for a lot of them. My idea of Paradise would be having 4 apartments in 4 different areas of the world starting with Thailand although I like Koh Samui, it's a bit limited but growing. It has the most beautiful little airport I've ever seen anywhere. You may just want to spend a few months in Thailand to get some idea what's going to work best for you. South Thailand and the Islands are nice but after a few weeks, they can become tiring, much like beach and palm trees, nice but it grows old. Fact is you would do well to check things out in Bangkok, go east to Pattaya and then go north to Chang Mai before taking a train to Hua Hin and points south to see what the south appeals to you. We all have different boats to float and you'll find what place works for you in Thailand :juggle: :focus:


----------



## laobali

*High speed internet*

I need:

- High-speed internet


Depends what you consider 'high-speed' internet and what you're prepared to pay for it. The rest is easy. Chiangmai or even Bangkok would be suitable if you're not interested in beaches or daytime activities. You just need to look around for a serviced apartment in a quiet soi at a price within your budget, which is ...?


----------



## wazza

laobali said:


> I need:
> 
> - High-speed internet
> 
> 
> Depends what you consider 'high-speed' internet and what you're prepared to pay for it. The rest is easy. Chiangmai or even Bangkok would be suitable if you're not interested in beaches or daytime activities. You just need to look around for a serviced apartment in a quiet soi at a price within your budget, which is ...?


most of the internet throught thailand is ADSL and not the fastest,and 3G non existant unless in big city CBD area's.


----------



## DavidCNX

Chiang Mai, Pattaya, Bangkok and Phuket have everything you need. Why not rent for a short time in each until you find the one thats right for you. 

I would avoid Cambodia.

Good luck.


----------



## roslynzs

*Malaysia*



Lane said:


> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings cheaply but still enjoy modern living standards and conveniences. I plan to spend my time in my apartment: reading, learning, and doing software engineering for my US clients. I don't want to worry about anything else; I want life to be as convenient and hassle-free as possible.
> 
> I need:
> - Low cost of living (will eat Thai food)
> - Easy to get by with English only
> - High-speed internet
> - Peace & quiet in my apartment so I can work at my computer all day and sleep all night
> - Modern conveniences comparable to Western world (water, electricity, sanitation, etc.)
> - Access to excellent healthcare
> - Access to modern shopping malls
> - Convenient transportation, preferably without a car
> 
> I don't care much about tourist activities, nightlife, or the social scene.
> 
> I definitely want to avoid manual labor, cooking & cleaning, long commutes, living with a roommate, or any other distractions from my work.
> 
> What areas/neighborhoods of Thailand would you recommend based on these criteria? Any cities in other countries I should be considering as well? (A couple of my friends recommended Kuala Lumpur.)


I recommend you try Malaysia also. Either Kuala Lumpur or Penang. My husband and I are from Louisiana and Texas and we bought a condo in Penang because of the Malaysia my second home program. But at your age, you might enjoy the quiet of KL or Penang, the low cost of living, good healthcare and not as chaotic as Thailand. PS the hawker food is cheap and divine.


----------



## roslynzs

KL or Penang Malaysia, cheap food, nice digs, english speaking people, good maids and Penang is on the water, but KL is more sophisticated and younger people. Your pick.


----------



## vikingjeger

*Best place to live*

Forget Thailand, this statement based on cost, immigration issues and general national attitudes towards Foreigners in general.

As an Canadian Engineer that have lived in every country in Asia, your best bet is Vasayas in the center of Philipines.

Within this island group you have the choise of small cities..Such as Dumaguete (where I live), Cebu ,Bohol ,San Carlos among others.

Prime reason for this suggestion is..NO immigration problems, fast internet, fluency in english, modern shopping facilities, cheap living..and an environment surpassing Thailand many times over, and I have lived and worked both in Phuket, BKK and Chiang Mai...Good Luck
RO


----------



## JWilliamson

Sounds great and you seem to have the experience to say it. JW


----------



## BlueGirl

Lane said:


> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings cheaply but still enjoy modern living standards and conveniences. I plan to spend my time in my apartment: reading, learning, and doing software engineering for my US clients. I don't want to worry about anything else; I want life to be as convenient and hassle-free as possible.
> 
> I need:
> - Low cost of living (will eat Thai food)
> - Easy to get by with English only
> - High-speed internet
> - Peace & quiet in my apartment so I can work at my computer all day and sleep all night
> - Modern conveniences comparable to Western world (water, electricity, sanitation, etc.)
> - Access to excellent healthcare
> - Access to modern shopping malls
> - Convenient transportation, preferably without a car
> 
> I don't care much about tourist activities, nightlife, or the social scene.
> 
> I definitely want to avoid manual labor, cooking & cleaning, long commutes, living with a roommate, or any other distractions from my work.
> 
> What areas/neighborhoods of Thailand would you recommend based on these criteria? Any cities in other countries I should be considering as well? (A couple of my friends recommended Kuala Lumpur.)


If I were you, I would stay in the States and find a great out of the way place to live. North Idaho, Montana, mountains of Arizona, Mendocino County in California. The United States is so large, and there are so many out of the way cabins to rent on the cheap. Try also Oregon and Washington state. Didn't Matt G. who wrote the Simpsons live in an out of the way cabin in Oregon?


----------



## Lane

Thanks for the awesome replies! I'm blown away by the knowledge of folks here. A lot of good suggestions; I'm going to do a bunch of research into the places that were mentioned.


----------



## JWilliamson

Ive seen some beautiful, quiet and affordable places in North carolina. JW


----------



## Lane

Here's my report on the research I've done.

I'm hearing the following recommendations most:

- Thailand (Bangkok, Phuket, Pattaya, Chiang Mai)
- Philippines (central)
- Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur, Penang)

These places all sound great in their own way. However, I've identified the remaining downsides to moving to SE Asia (in addition to the obvious ones like immigration issues and language/culture barrier):

*Technology*
So much of my life is based on my modern US infrastructure that I wonder if it would defeat my goal of eliminating hassles to live abroad. In the US I have (and love) the following conveniences:

- High-speed internet (I have Verizon FiOS with 25 Mbps service, which appears way ahead of anything available in most cities in SE Asia)
- My bills are all paid online (credit cards, utilities, cell phone, rent)
- 3G internet on my iPhone wherever I go
- I buy tons of stuff from Amazon and have it delivered to my door
- Weekly grocery deliveries (ordered online)
- I use technology to navigate my daily life (Google Maps, Craigslist, Yelp restaurant reviews)
- I can always access and use new technologies and websites (iPad, Kindle, Hulu.com, all streaming video/music sites), which may be unavailable in foreign countries
- I pay for everything with my credit card; I don't carry around cash
- Everyone can be contacted by email

From what I read, I would have to give up on most of these technological conveniences, as well as other things I'm probably not thinking of.

*Bathroom*
Stick Man Bangkok says: "If you have a*Woolworth's bladder*and need to go to the toilet every time you have a drink, you may be in for a shock in Bangkok."

Ha, that description kind of fits me. I could see this being an issue.

*Transportation*
I find driving in the US to be stressful, so I would prefer to live in a city where public transportation is a breeze. In many of these locations it isn't.

*Conclusion*
At this point I've pretty much ruled out the rural or less developed areas. Still considering more developed cities like Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur. The main things that appeal to me are the low cost of living and the ethnic cuisine. But it looks like I'll have to sacrifice a lot in return.


----------



## JWilliamson

Yep and i bet theres a lot that you havnt even become aware of yet. JW


----------



## laobali

Lane said:


> Here's my report on the research I've done.
> 
> I'm hearing the following recommendations most:
> 
> - Thailand (Bangkok, Phuket, Pattaya, Chiang Mai)
> - Philippines (central)
> - Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur, Penang)
> 
> These places all sound great in their own way. However, I've identified the remaining downsides to moving to SE Asia (in addition to the obvious ones like immigration issues and language/culture barrier):
> 
> *Technology*
> So much of my life is based on my modern US infrastructure that I wonder if it would defeat my goal of eliminating hassles to live abroad. In the US I have (and love) the following conveniences:
> 
> - High-speed internet (I have Verizon FiOS with 25 Mbps service, which appears way ahead of anything available in most cities in SE Asia)
> - My bills are all paid online (credit cards, utilities, cell phone, rent)
> - 3G internet on my iPhone wherever I go
> - I buy tons of stuff from Amazon and have it delivered to my door
> - Weekly grocery deliveries (ordered online)
> - I use technology to navigate my daily life (Google Maps, Craigslist, Yelp restaurant reviews)
> - I can always access and use new technologies and websites (iPad, Kindle, Hulu.com, all streaming video/music sites), which may be unavailable in foreign countries
> - I pay for everything with my credit card; I don't carry around cash
> - Everyone can be contacted by email
> 
> From what I read, I would have to give up on most of these technological conveniences, as well as other things I'm probably not thinking of.
> 
> *Bathroom*
> Stick Man Bangkok says: "If you have a*Woolworth's bladder*and need to go to the toilet every time you have a drink, you may be in for a shock in Bangkok."
> 
> Ha, that description kind of fits me. I could see this being an issue.
> 
> *Transportation*
> I find driving in the US to be stressful, so I would prefer to live in a city where public transportation is a breeze. In many of these locations it isn't.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> At this point I've pretty much ruled out the rural or less developed areas. Still considering more developed cities like Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur. The main things that appeal to me are the low cost of living and the ethnic cuisine. But it looks like I'll have to sacrifice a lot in return.


Sounds to me you have everything you like and need and can afford to pay for it - all right where you are. If you need a change of scenery, better to take a holiday somewhere more exotic, or move to a cheaper location in the US.


----------



## desres

Best thing would be to go out on holiday 1st .. talk to people there .. go out with an agent & see whats on offer in Apt rentals etc & what you get for your money 

I did this in Phuket .. talked to everyone & asked every one of them different questions 
I found out -- Utility bills were cheap 
Mobile phone sim cards & calls & internet ... very cheap 
Rents - brand new Apts .. very good price .. older Apts & Villa's are a lot cheaper 
If you rent for 1 year you can negotiate the price down, they love long term
Food .. Cheap .. cheap .. cheap 
Transport .. Cheap & everywhere 

But you have to get the feel for a place to see if its for you  if you want somewhere relaxed i wouldnt go to Bankok but Phuket is the ultimate in relaxed atmospheres but you have busy area's also 
But its very back to nature & lots of jungle area's .. not for everybody 

Grab a cheap flight lane: & go have a look for yourself


----------



## BlueGirl

*N.C.*



JWilliamson said:


> Ive seen some beautiful, quiet and affordable places in North carolina. JW


North Carolina is gorgeous. My husband lived there while he was in the Marine Corp. It is so much nicer than Orange County in Southern California. More laid-back and cheaper, and I love cheaper....


----------



## JWilliamson

*NC*



BlueGirl said:


> North Carolina is gorgeous. My husband lived there while he was in the Marine Corp. It is so much nicer than Orange County in Southern California. More laid-back and cheaper, and I love cheaper....


Yep North Carolina is laid back and less expensive with all you need even a beach. JW


----------



## Rod007

*Girls*



vikingjeger said:


> Forget Thailand, this statement based on cost, immigration issues and general national attitudes towards Foreigners in general.
> 
> As an Canadian Engineer that have lived in every country in Asia, your best bet is Vasayas in the center of Philipines.
> 
> Within this island group you have the choise of small cities..Such as Dumaguete (where I live), Cebu ,Bohol ,San Carlos among others.
> 
> Prime reason for this suggestion is..NO immigration problems, fast internet, fluency in english, modern shopping facilities, cheap living..and an environment surpassing Thailand many times over, and I have lived and worked both in Phuket, BKK and Chiang Mai...Good Luck
> RO


How about girls? Aren't Thai girls more good looking than the Filipinos? Or would he travel on his Supersonic Internet to the US everytime he needed a girl?


*****


----------



## laobali

Rod007 said:


> How about girls? Aren't Thai girls more good looking than the Filipinos? Or would he travel on his Supersonic Internet to the US everytime he needed a girl?
> 
> 
> *****


He doesn't mention any interest in relationships or contact with other people at all. He says he only wants to work on his computer all day and sleep at night which does seem a bit strange. What's the point of living in SE Asia and ignoring the local 'attractions' besides cheap food?


----------



## JWilliamson

not all men have a sex drive or he is shy about that subject. JW


----------



## Lane

I'm not opposed to being around cute women, but for the next couple of years I'm laser focused on my financial, personal, and other goals. Relationships will come into the picture when the time comes


----------



## Rod007

JWilliamson said:


> not all men have a sex drive or he is shy about that subject. JW



That's a full description of myself - in fact the last time I went near a girl was when beer was 50p a pint. Girls do not understand why when they come near me I run away from them 100 MB/S. 

*******


----------



## desres

Rod007 said:


> That's a full description of myself - in fact the last time I went near a girl was when beer was 50p a pint. Girls do not understand why when they come near me I run away from them 100 MB/S.
> 
> *******


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JWilliamson

If you are happy without a pertner then continue or if you are happy and want to share your happiness with another than share it and go find a partner who is also happy and would like to share it with you. JW


----------



## Rod007

*Keep in the right Lane!*



JWilliamson said:


> If you are happy without a pertner then continue or if you are happy and want to share your happiness with another than share it and go find a partner who is also happy and would like to share it with you. JW


Talking seriously for a change, I think I know exactly what "Lane" has in mind because I am exactly like he is with a difference that I am 4 times his age (one could say I'm biologically dead in fact) [ I know I did say talking seriously and I did].

He and people like me do not belong to the group of people who spend as they earn - we lot, I mean me and Lane, would not enjoy life as much unless we know that we are financially very secure in the first place and can feel that we are extremely successful in our professions as well -- Having said that there is a fundamental difference between myself and Lane and that is ..... Lane will have a multitude of chances ahead of him to be successful in his future life, whereas 'yours truly' has blown away most of his lifetime opportunities and is left with one more chance only!

****


----------



## JWilliamson

Theres are many roads to go on. Life is built on the multitude of choices we have made from getting up to what to eat to where to go and who to follow. JW


----------



## Kelvin Klus

*Ngamwongwan Rd., Nonthaburi Province, Thailand.*

Ngamwongwan Rd., Nonthaburi Province, Thailand.

Ngamwongwan area in Nonthaburi Province is where I live, and it may have all you need.

The following sets of number are GPS coordinates. (Put it in maps.google.com, and you can see it on Google Maps to see surrounding detail)

Some accommodations offer what you need:
- (1) Reagent Hotel/Apartment (service apartment)
- 13.85982,100.528077: 
- http://www.hotelsguidethailand.com/home/fulldetail.php?&code=3037&l=en; 
- Welcome to Regent
- one-minute run from my house!

- (2) .......(name)..... (service apartment)
- 13.860122,100.527567 (This is where some foreign professional soccer 
players live for months or years)

- Bangkok Travel Suites
- 13.855013,100.532669: 
- Bangkok Travel Suites

More accommodations around here.

High standard hospital 'Nonthavej'
- 13.855686,100.54284
- http://www.nonthavej.co.th/Default.aspx
- a Link

Three big supermarkets:
- The Mall Ngamwongwan
13.856244,100.542465
- Pantip Plaza Ngamwongwan (**famous for computer/internet stuff**)
13.857721,100.53689
- Tesco Lotus
- 13.862237,100.518827


24-hr-service minimart
- 7eleven
13.857544,100.53564
- Tiger mart
13.858529,100.528441

Foods, Internet cafe, buses, bus vans, taxis are every where; all day & all night.

You also have sports places and theaters in a walking distance.

It's close to toll ways & express way to get to Bangkok city center & the airport.

During day time, normal buses run in 15-30 minutes from Ngamwongwan Rd. to Victory monument where you can catch electric trains there.

Don Muang air port is 10 km away.

Kasetsart University is one of the top three Thailand universities
- 13.849665,100.56699

The problem is that about 1-5% of the locals know what you say in plain English.

However, phones and phone calls are very cheap in Thailand, and this can a channel to get language translation.


----------



## mithras2

I'm in an extremely similar situation as the OP, and have been traveling all year. I've found that:

-Australia has a much worse internet infrastructure than one might expect, and is incredibly expensive right now.

-Kyoto, Japan is excellent. Rent is cheap, and living expenses aren't as high as you might expect, though food isn't cheap. Few people speak English, but it wasn't much of a problem.

-Prague (where I am currently) really fits the bill. Just cheap and good. The food's not my taste (lots of meat, few vegetables). Beer is legendary though. I've heard that it gets quite cold in the winter. Most people don't speak much English, but you can get by regardless.

I was considering a move to Thailand next, but they do have internet censorship there. It's a particular problem for me because I use a VPN; might be less of an issue for you. All P2P is blocked, as I understand it.

That plug for the Philippines looked convincing, so I might have a look there next


----------



## creck

*Bangkok*



JWilliamson said:


> If you are happy without a pertner then continue or if you are happy and want to share your happiness with another than share it and go find a partner who is also happy and would like to share it with you. JW


I think Bangkok will provide all you want.
I have lived in KL and Bangkok. Bangkok is bigger and better equipped and the culture is much more accepting and acceptable.
Shopping malls as good as KL - but more of them.
Healthcare available is the best I have seen, public transport is slightly limited (use trains only) but getting more widespread. Taxis (not tuk-tuk) supliment that very well - take your laptop with you for long journeys as the traffic can be slow. Available wifi and internet access is good. (KL is slightly better) Don't bother with selfdrive cars anymore.
You will be able to find a condo with all you need - when you get fed up with that (you will) the social scene (including but not only the nightlife) and resturants are great, far far better than KL.


----------



## Rod007

*Vpn*



mithras2 said:


> I was considering a move to Thailand next, but they do have internet censorship there. It's a particular problem for me because I use a VPN; might be less of an issue for you. All P2P is blocked, as I understand it.


If you use VPN then you effectively bypass any filtered environment - if your VPN service provider is out of Thailand then you'll have no problems at all.

****


----------



## Kelvin Klus

*P2p*

 I do not know about VPN, blocking and Thailand.
As for p2p, Internet Service Provider TOT and TT&T has blocked it. Some said p2p is allowed a few hours at night.

What I know is Thailand has tried to block all web sites focusing on sex, country security, etc. To block one web site, it needs an order from a justice court, and it requires steps and time. New websites open daily. As far as sex web sites concerned, Thais can view many of them. 

If something is against Thai law, customs, human right, etc, a court may close it.

A Brits who preferred to live in Thailand said that "Anything can happen in Thailand at any time" unlike in U.K. almost every things can be as expected. So, U.K. is boring!  He said in happy tone while having a good time drinking while his sun is bilingual pilot working for Thailand.
I still wonder if he prefers the difference. Just a truth! 
====





mithras2 said:


> I'm in an extremely similar situation as the OP, and have been traveling all year. I've found that:
> 
> -Australia has a much worse internet infrastructure than one might expect, and is incredibly expensive right now.
> 
> -Kyoto, Japan is excellent. Rent is cheap, and living expenses aren't as high as you might expect, though food isn't cheap. Few people speak English, but it wasn't much of a problem.
> 
> -Prague (where I am currently) really fits the bill. Just cheap and good. The food's not my taste (lots of meat, few vegetables). Beer is legendary though. I've heard that it gets quite cold in the winter. Most people don't speak much English, but you can get by regardless.
> 
> I was considering a move to Thailand next, but they do have internet censorship there. It's a particular problem for me because I use a VPN; might be less of an issue for you. All P2P is blocked, as I understand it.
> 
> That plug for the Philippines looked convincing, so I might have a look there next


----------



## mithras2

Rod007 said:


> If you use VPN then you effectively bypass any filtered environment - if your VPN service provider is out of Thailand then you'll have no problems at all.
> 
> ****


Ah, I wasn't sure if there were problems accessing VPNs. Good to know. What's the turnaround time on a Thai work visa? I might end up camping out in Chiang Mai after all.


----------



## eyecatcher

try and stop where you are, your requirements can be met in the usa surely?
why do you want to go all that way and want to stay in your room, and not interested in touristy things and nightlife...sound quite a boring person to me, especially as you are only 26.
maybe think about a move in 20 yrs when you have experienced what your own country has to offer.
sorry just my opinion


----------



## msbarbarav

*Paradise is relative*

Hi Gary, I have lived here for nearly a year now and my recommendation would be to move to the end of a skytrain line in Bangkok like Mo Chit or On Nut and live in a small condo to see if you really want the solitary life you describe. I am here with my husband and study politics online but it gets lonely, its nice to go to a bookshop and browse English language books now and then even though I don't speak to anybody. So I would say stay close to an English speaking community for a while. Maybe a year in one of these suburbs or try the same but in Chiang Mai to see if it makes you happy.

By the way there are free meditation classes in English at Wat Mahathat on the river in Bangkok which I can recommend (you can make a donation of whatever you can afford).


----------



## UniReb

Lane said:


> I am a 26-year-old American man. I want to move to a place where I can live off my savings cheaply but still enjoy modern living standards and conveniences. I plan to spend my time in my apartment: reading, learning, and doing software engineering for my US clients. I don't want to worry about anything else; I want life to be as convenient and hassle-free as possible.
> 
> I need:
> - Low cost of living (will eat Thai food)
> - Easy to get by with English only
> - High-speed internet
> - Peace & quiet in my apartment so I can work at my computer all day and sleep all night
> - Modern conveniences comparable to Western world (water, electricity, sanitation, etc.)
> - Access to excellent healthcare
> - Access to modern shopping malls
> - Convenient transportation, preferably without a car
> 
> I don't care much about tourist activities, nightlife, or the social scene.
> 
> I definitely want to avoid manual labor, cooking & cleaning, long commutes, living with a roommate, or any other distractions from my work.
> 
> What areas/neighborhoods of Thailand would you recommend based on these criteria? Any cities in other countries I should be considering as well? (A couple of my friends recommended Kuala Lumpur.)



My may want to try the Thonburi side of Bangkok, which offers everything that you are talking about.


----------

